# Researching LGD's



## Kitsara (Dec 26, 2013)

It might be a year or two, but I'm looking into what breed/breeds might work best for us and what setup might work the best. Currently, we have our goats fenced and the birdies roam loose. The darn chickens don't want to stay fenced  Now, we've lost some birds and our poor geese before we got the better fence finished. So something's coming around. We do have coyote's in the area, swift foxes, badgers are known to be around, though I've not seen them close to us. Not that that always means much.

Chickens have moved in with the goats at night, after I started scattering a bit of the goats grain around on the ground. So we've not lost anymore. We need to rebuild the chicken coop since it goat damaged this winter by winds. 

Being on the Eastern Plains of Colorado, we're semi-arid and we have a wide ranch of temperatures. We've been down to -19 degrees in the winter and up into the 100's in the summers. We have a high percentage of sun and no trees. Current shade in the goat enclosure during the heat of the day is their shed. 

So basically, a breed that won't mind the highs or the lows, won't mind chickens coming and going, or the occasional goose or duck, can handle intense sun as needed and be smart enough to seek shade along with the goats


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

LGD's need to be worked with in regard to poultry. You will lose some. Generally around 7 months the LGD likes to play with poultry. Some temperaments are more compatible. LGD's were not "designed" to guard poultry, it's more of a by product. 
3 of our LGD's generally ignore the poultry but will take a hawk down and protect the area.... these are the dogs that will storm through a flock (one being a bit more careful of the 3).... 1 of ours is extremely gingerly around them, walks around them, not through them etc. he is also the goat kid daddy. LOL Loves the baby anythings.
If it is more about a small predator getting to your poultry the geese and the presence of the goats may be a good enough deterrent.  
It takes great diligence to work with them for poultry. Some LGD's never learn. Mostly it is due to lack of time on the owners part to be able to successfully work with the dog. If you work 9-5 and only have weekends, and only a few minutes here and there you will have a hard time.  
There are also different stages of training with poultry and the age of the dog. If you'd like more detail I can expand the conversation.
IMO- do not get a LGD just for poultry. They do not see this as a job. LGD's bond with the herd and territory. They will not "bond" per se with poultry. 

As far as breeds... if you are a first time LGD owner I think working with the "easiest" breeds are best. That would be IMO Anatolian, and PYR or cross. Anatolians are generally harder to work with poultry. You see many more pyrs acclimated to poultry... but still work. In fairness there are simply many more Pyrs than any other type of LGD. Anatolians are easier in many ways as far as working with.


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to know, course hopefully, by the time we can afford to get a good quality LGD, we'll have the chickens better confined. But they're almost as bad as the goats on figuring out how to get out of places. But, the LGD would be for the goats not the birds. The birds like to go where they like. Course, maybe  they'll learn to stay in their own area. Heh. But as our goat herd increases and we start having a separate kid area, I fear the coyotes might start getting a little more interested, and there's been sightings of starved looking cougars here and there. 

I'm definitely liking the Anatolian, so is the SO.  Course, we're gonna have to really look into finding a good breeder. Hopefully something fairly nearby.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

The Anatolian is a good choice. There are many factors to also consider... I can give you a list when I have more time. Also LGD x LGD is always good too.


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 26, 2013)

That would be very helpful, thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

If I don't get it to you by mid next week pm me and remind me.


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 26, 2013)

Will do


----------

